# Internet terminology  "link rot"



## Josiah (Jan 27, 2015)

*Link rot (or linkrot), also known as link death, link breaking or reference rot, refers to the process by which hyperlinks on individual websites or the Internet in general point to web pages, servers or other resources that have become permanently unavailable. 

Below is a link to a fascinating article in this week's New Yorker Magazine where I first encountered "link rot"
*http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/01/26/cobweb


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)

Josiah, I tried your link....but it doesn't seem to be there anymore.....KIDDING!  

View attachment 13652


----------

